# Thinking if moving to Dubai



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have an offer from the tallest hotel in Dubai, they giving me accommodation, three meal a day, air ticket, medical and health insurance. But the salary is 1000D, meaning Emirate local currency. I have a first degree in Hospitality and Tourism Management, they offering position as Housekeeping Attendant. 

Is this a good offer?


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Abby1010 said:


> I have an offer from the tallest hotel in Dubai, they giving me accommodation, three meal a day, air ticket, medical and health insurance. But the salary is 1000D, meaning Emirate local currency. I have a first degree in Hospitality and Tourism Management, they offering position as Housekeeping Attendant.
> 
> Is this a good offer?


1000 aed a month or a week?


----------



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

A month please


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

its pretty low but at the same time i dont really know what the industry wage is.... i'm sure someone will be along who will know more than me.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

that's about the average for that role I think

there should be a bit more in tips depending on how the hotel deal with them

I doubt you would need or have the opportunity to spend a lot of your salary whilst here as most of your day to day needs would be covered

plenty of people working here are on worse deals


----------



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

Is very low I also think . With a five star hotel, at least 3500 wouldn't be bad for that position


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There's no way you'd get AED 3,500 for that role. 

Bar staff (front of house/customer facing so paid more) get around AED 1,500 (plus tips) in 5* hotels. 

Housekeeping is considered back of house so paid less. As a new starter what you've been offered is market average.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Abby1010 said:


> I have an offer from the tallest hotel in Dubai, they giving me accommodation, three meal a day, air ticket, medical and health insurance. But the salary is 1000D, meaning Emirate local currency. I have a first degree in Hospitality and Tourism Management, they offering position as Housekeeping Attendant. Is this a good offer?


no way


----------



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> There's no way you'd get AED 3,500 for that role.
> 
> Bar staff (front of house/customer facing so paid more) get around AED 1,500 (plus tips) in 5* hotels.
> 
> Housekeeping is considered back of house so paid less. As a new starter what you've been offered is market average.


Thank you


----------



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> that's about the average for that role I think
> 
> there should be a bit more in tips depending on how the hotel deal with them
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think it's all that bad, actually? Your accommodation is paid for as well as 3 meals a day? So really that 1000aed is pure pocket money. You'd only need money to pay for your off time, taxis and recreation, but if you plan on just saving it, then it could work out. Will they provide you transportation from accom to work?


----------



## Abby1010 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jinx said:


> I don't think it's all that bad, actually? Your accommodation is paid for as well as 3 meals a day? So really that 1000aed is pure pocket money. You'd only need money to pay for your off time, taxis and recreation, but if you plan on just saving it, then it could work out. Will they provide you transportation from accom to work?


Yes transportation to work n I think from work to my apartment too. There is also medical n life insurance as well


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Basically if you could keep expenses to the minimum and limit entertainment, you'll be saving around 800 a month and that would make it around 9600 dirhams per year and on a 3 year contract that would be 28800. Do you think it is enough?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

You should be getting some service charge on top of that, I would guess anywhere between AED 600 - 1200, but only someone working there can tell you for sure. I would be skeptical about what HR says

As has been stated, that is the going wage for the position you describe. Be aware that while they say 3 meals a day, it likely means in the on-site cafeteria so if you are not at work, you most likely won't get a meal unless you go to the hotel to eat. I think there might be a couple chains that have a cafeteria at the accommodation, but that is not standard. I don't know what a first degree in Hospitality and Tourism Management is to be honest, but the position sounds to me like it is cleaning rooms. If you are interested in moving to different roles I would be sure to ask if they offer cross training and when you would be eligible for that.

I truly cannot speak to your situation, you will live a very basic life with that salary. But all the people you are working with will be earning about the same


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> ...Be aware that while they say 3 meals a day, it likely means in the on-site cafeteria so if you are not at work, you most likely won't get a meal unless you go to the hotel to eat..


hotel where i was usually staying before i got my own place, staff were allowed to take food away from any of the kitchens back to their accommodation for the times they were not working...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

imac said:


> hotel where i was usually staying before i got my own place, staff were allowed to take food away from any of the kitchens back to their accommodation for the times they were not working...


Not sure where you stayed, but that is certainly not standard policy among hotel chains here. Most hotels do not let staff eat in their restaurant kitchen at all during shift (not to say it is not done at times with a blind eye turned, but it is not common practice).


----------

